
AngelScript: Statically Typed and Embeddable Scripting Language - vmorgulis
http://www.angelcode.com/angelscript/
======
nikolay
No even sample "Hello World"?!

~~~
vmorgulis
Here it is:
[http://angelscript.pbworks.com/w/page/100523356/Hello%20Worl...](http://angelscript.pbworks.com/w/page/100523356/Hello%20World%20example)

    
    
      void main()
      {
       cout << "Hello World!\n";
      }

